# Pound for pound, best SQ components



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

Hello,

I am just about done speccing out a system. I'm stuck on that hurdle called speakers. Could I get some suggestions as to what people think are the current solid leaders for component speakers, and optionally rear deck speakers as well if the same company makes them. I have been looking at Infinity Kappa/Reference series', as well as Audiobahn.

With regards to the headunit, I'm stuck between one that puts out 4v vs. one that is 8v. Will I realize a significant difference in SQ between these two voltages? is it amp dependant?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay first off, your gonna need an amp no matter which head unit and speakers you go with. If you want to use those speakers the way they should be used your gonna have to get an amp. 

Now as for speakers I would go with Diamonds. Diamond speakers are bad ass. Either those or crystals. Those 2 brands are crystal clear and loud. Perfect if you want some really nice sounding highs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

boston acoustic supposedly has some very nice speakers, though I've never heard them in person


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I mean I have boston acoustic 3-ways in my car. But my friends diamonds sound much much better. Thats why I suggest you going with the diamonds.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

Of course I know that I need an amp. What I meant was, is the sound difference between 4v and 8v dependent on what amp you get? Or will you realize the difference through pretty much any amp you run? We're talking a few hundred bucks between the 4v headunit I'm looking at and the 8v one, so I'm wondering what I should expect out of the 'higher end' one that the other one doesn't offer.......


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok, I've had everything you can think of, I've had bostons, Infinitys, MB Quarts, and currently have Diamond Audio components, and by far the only speakers that even came close to the Diamonds were the boston's but for the price and overall quality, Diamonds blow everything else I've heard out of the water.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

try looking into some adire audio koda 6.1's, all i got to say is sick ass midbass


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I myself have Infinity Kappa components. They sound very nice, but I don't think they could compare to the Bostons or DA speakers. I personally haven't had either, but from what I've heard, that's the way to go.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I had Diamond Audio M66.1 components mounted in fiberglass kickpanels in my old Sentra, and simply put, they rocked. Ultra-clear, ultra accurate, with very flat frequency response.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What type of diamonds will fit our cars? Do they have component systems with the seperate mountable tweeter? I'm looking for components in the front and coaxiles in the back.

BTW, on a seperate note, when I do speakers, I think I'll do dynamat in the doors, trunk and whatever else is needed. My main problem is the interior plastic panels rubbing together when the speakers hit. Will the dynamat help eliminate the cracking and rubbing from the interior plactic or just dampen the sound heard from the outside?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, all the Diamond components (M3, M6, Hex) have a seperate tweeter, but fitment is an issue. The M66.1 and the Hex 6 midbass drivers are both too deep to fit in the doors. They also weigh enough that the factory sheet metal was stripping when I screwed them in. I don't know about the M3s, though, or any smaller sizes of the M6 or Hex series. However, if you're going to just mount them in the door, spending $300+ on a set of front speakers, plus $300+ for the amp to drive them is a total waste. They're not going to work even close to their full potential unless they're in a properly-built kickpanel setup.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

if you have the Moolah dish it out on some MB quarts, you WILL NOT regret it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

As for the voltage 4v vs 8v that depends on the input sensitivity of our amplifier. You will want to see what amps your are gong to use to make sure they will accept up to an 8V input. The higher input voltage will generally allow the amplifier to make it's rated power output easier. This means less distortion from the amplifier. That is what the gain is for BTW, it is to adjust for the amount of input voltage you have. Contrary to popular belief it is not to make your system louder. 

As for SQ speaks if you have some $$$ to spend check out Focal and Dynaudio. Nothing except maybe the $7500+ Rainbow components can touch them. Another great sounding speaker is made by Canton, tough to find but awesome for the $$$.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well nothing to do with money, if you are looking for sound quality, the Diamonds walk circles around the MB Quarts, I have owned them all, you name it, I've probably heard it or tried it, I had MB Quarts all the way around, and yeah they sounded good, but then I got the Diamonds, and all I can say about the difference is WOW! believe me, it is money well spent, as far as fitment I didn't have a problem, they are a little beefy and you do have to get them just in the right spot, but you will not be disappointed, even the M3's are awesome which is their lower level setup.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

you should also look into cdt audio, they are fairly cheap, but the sound is damn amazing!!! especially their midbass drivers. I own the cdt-6's and some classic components from them. The clarity of vocals, and strings on their components gives me chills evertime i hear them.

I want to invest in their new Eurosport line, but its a little pricey for my tastes at the moment.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

> well nothing to do with money, if you are looking for sound quality, the Diamonds walk circles around the MB Quarts, I have owned them all, you name it, I've probably heard it or tried it, I had MB Quarts all the way around, and yeah they sounded good, but then I got the Diamonds, and all I can say about the difference is WOW!


Which MB quarts did you have, I know that some of their lower ended stuff sounds pretty standard, but once you hit the Pro lines they sound like your in the concert hall. Too bad they dont make subs though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ahh, screw it, I'm going with infinities, I'm never even gonna take half of these speakers to 1/4 of their potential, LOL


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good choice. My bro just picked up a set of Infiniti 5.25" components for his '76 Mini and he loves 'em. Pretty bright, but I like my music that way.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

The Crystals you can get for $120 at sounddomain.com. Best speakers for the money. I love mine!


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

did this guy call the audiobahn components good speakers??? the only thing audiobahn knows how to do is chrome plate things, they suck, everything they have ever made sucks, they need to start makin speakers and amps with good sounds then start worrying about good looks


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

C asper said:


> *did this guy call the audiobahn components good speakers??? the only thing audiobahn knows how to do is chrome plate things, they suck, everything they have ever made sucks, they need to start makin speakers and amps with good sounds then start worrying about good looks *


Yeah, all show and no go. RICE!!!!


----------



## 87 Stanza in Canada (Aug 5, 2003)

I've got a pair of Infinity Kappa 6's in custom stretched fiberglass doors.... "IMAGE-ing IS EVERYTHING"


----------

